# Waxing for Summer Storage



## SwitchBackNine (Mar 13, 2011)

I just took my board to my local shop to get it waxed without scraping, they kinda just melted the wax ON the board not in it, would that make any difference? As long is it doesn't dry out I guess..


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

You should run the iron over the entire board so the wax melts into the base and is distributed evenly.


----------



## SwitchBackNine (Mar 13, 2011)

Well fuck my local shop then I told them to do that too, they're all assholes

will it really make a difference if its not like that?


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

SwitchBackNine said:


> Well fuck my local shop then I told them to do that too, they're all assholes
> 
> will it really make a difference if its not like that?


So is it just drops of wax on the base then? Not a full coat of wax? 

If they just did drops of wax on the base then I suggest you never return to that shop again, and just buy yourself a cheap iron, a scrapping tool, an edge tool and some wax and tell them to f-off.

Unless you have a full coat of wax covering the base, you're not really getting the protection you are looking for. It's not life or death, but its smart to cover the base with wax when storing for the summer.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Ok I have a feeling the OP and the rest of us are thinking 2 completely different things. Is the base of the board covered in wax? If so it's in the base as well and they did iron it (or run it through the rollers), the base doesn't absorb all the wax, hence why we scrape it before riding.

If the shop charged you to just drip on drops of wax, post up the shop name here, and never go back to them again. A lot of shop employees don't know their shit, but I can't imagine a shop employee being that stupid.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Deviant said:


> Ok I have a feeling the OP and the rest of us are thinking 2 completely different things. Is the base of the board covered in wax? If so it's in the base as well and they did iron it (or run it through the rollers), the base doesn't absorb all the wax, hence why we scrape it before riding.
> 
> If the shop charged you to just drip on drops of wax, post up the shop name here, and never go back to them again. A lot of shop employees don't know their shit, but I can't imagine a shop employee being that stupid.


That's what I was wondering when I asked if it's really just drops of wax. I can't beleive that's what he's really talking about. 

However, I couldn't figure out what else he could mean, but I think you are right....he's thinking that since he can see the wax on the base that means it's not melted into the base :dunno:


----------



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

I will probably get 1 or 2 more days on snow before I have to put the board up for storage as well 

My bf and I got an iron and snowboarding wax. I guess the question remains unanswered:

Is it better to apply a thick, even layer of wax to the base and *not* scrape it off, or do we wax the board as usual?


----------



## SwitchBackNine (Mar 13, 2011)

No no I think everyone has the wrong idea. The wax is all over the base, but theres a bunch of un even places where theres a shitload of wax in one spot, its ont just drops or anything. What I'm trying to say is its not really melted into the base its just kinda a layer ON the base. Maybe he just put a thick layer on? Idk.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

SwitchBackNine said:


> No no I think everyone has the wrong idea. The wax is all over the base, but theres a bunch of un even places where theres a shitload of wax in one spot, its ont just drops or anything. What I'm trying to say is its not really melted into the base its just kinda a layer ON the base. Maybe he just put a thick layer on? Idk.


Sounds like summer storage wax to me.


----------



## SwitchBackNine (Mar 13, 2011)

Yea I guess I should be fine, even if its not perfect its better than none at all.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

You're fine, he just threw a lot on there it sounds like. The uneven places (if he used an iron) are from pushing the wax around a bit, it won't melt perfectly level.

While in the off season, if money is tight, go down to the local thrift store and buy yourself an Iron for a couple bucks. You'll save money waxing your own board.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

SwitchBackNine said:


> Yea I guess I should be fine, even if its not perfect its better than none at all.


I don't think storage wax needs to look perfect. It's just there to retain moisture, right? You're going to scrape it off and get a "normal" wax job before next ride anyway.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

To the OP.....the shop did exactly what you wanted them to do. 

I wax my own board several times per year and that's what the wax is like after you melt it on/into the base if you use a lot of wax. When it dries, it can look like a thick layer and it will be uneven unless you try really hard to make it smooth which is pointless since you'll be scrapping it off soon anyway.

Don't worry, plenty of wax got into the base and what you are seeing is the excess wax that is perfect to protect your base and keep it sealed over the summer. 

I suggest you buy yourself a scrapping tool and watch some videos about how to wax your board. When the snow starts to fall next winter, scrape that wax off yourself and you'll be ready to roll. 

To the other person that asked about storing their boards....melt the wax onto the board evenly and leave all the wax on there for the summer. Then scrape off next year when you are ready to ride.


----------



## SwitchBackNine (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

ummm there's a layer of wax on the surface because you told them not to scrape it...what more do you want.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

MistahTaki said:


> ummm there's a layer of wax on the surface because you told them not to scrape it...what more do you want.


The joys of customer service. They tell you what they want, you give it to them exactly, and they get upset and spout off on the internet anyway.


----------



## IslandCrow (Jan 15, 2010)

Toecutter said:


> The joys of customer service. They tell you what they want, you give it to them exactly, and they get upset and spout off on the internet anyway.


Don't be tough on the guy. He just didn't know. . .that's why he asked. I remember having that done for the first time at the end of last season, getting the board back and shaking my head as it dawned on me. . .shit, I could've done that!


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

Side note: I've found that paraffin wax from the supermarket makes for dirt cheap summer storage wax. $4 a pound, goes on super easy and penetrates deep. mmm.

if only it smelled good too


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Minger said:


> Side note: I've found that paraffin wax from the supermarket makes for dirt cheap summer storage wax. $4 a pound, goes on super easy and penetrates deep. mmm.
> 
> if only it smelled good too


GULFWAX! Ha, I use it for summer storage as well


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

Minger said:


> Side note: I've found that paraffin wax from the supermarket makes for dirt cheap summer storage wax. $4 a pound, goes on super easy and penetrates deep. mmm.
> 
> if only it smelled good too


this is the way to go... I use paraffin for storage and hot scrape.


----------



## BlackBlue55 (Feb 23, 2011)

Is paraffin wax safe to use on a board? I've never heard of this before, and I don't think it's mentioned anywhere on Tognar ski tuning tools, ski wax and waxing tools, snowboard wax, and Ski repair, waxing, and tuning advice. I would have to guess that no one would want cheap wax melted into his or her base. Do all of you who are using paraffin wax rub it into the base or iron it into the base?


----------



## BlackBlue55 (Feb 23, 2011)

Bumping this to the front, since it seems to have fallen off of the radar.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

Paraffin wax is a really cheap wax readily available anywhere. Iron it on when you're storing your board, then when the next season gets here, hot scrape it off then iron on regular snowboard wax. I would think paraffin wax would just rub off with one run even if you leave it on. No, it wont damage your base.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

earl_je said:


> Paraffin wax is a really cheap wax readily available anywhere. ....I would think paraffin wax would just rub off with one run even if you leave it on. No, it wont damage your base.


It's better than nothing, but personally I don't want to have to do a hot scrape and rewax to start the next year. Just use cheap snowboard wax that will get you thru a couple of pre-season days next year.


----------



## Kesserendrel (Mar 23, 2010)

To the OP:

Dude, watch Snowolf's videos, buy a Dakine waxing kit and a couple bars of wax, and do it yourself. It takes 45 minutes and is easy. The first few times just use the plastic scrape until you get comfortable. I had my board waxed preseason at a shop and they did a terrible job scraping it, so after than I watched the vids and said "That's it??" and started doing it myself.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

It doesn't matter. The idea simple. Things in nature go from high to low concentrations. In the winter, humidity is generally very low, so that would really be the time when your board is in the most danger unless you live in the desert. The wax just creates a physical barrier to trap the moisture in the board. I personally have never seen the humidity in my place get below 50%. I'm also not convinced the ptex base is permeable enough for moisture to escape so I don't worry about it. I typically have wax on my board anyway.


----------



## sirhc.yaj (Mar 21, 2011)

*summer storage with or without the bindings*

insert $00.02 here...


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

"summer storage wax?" 
....didn't know there was a storage waxing ritual to begin with... interesting.


----------



## sirhc.yaj (Mar 21, 2011)

Karasene said:


> "summer storage wax?"
> ....didn't know there was a storage waxing ritual to begin with... interesting.


I may be wrong, just saw a few videos and observed sites advising to wax ur board before summer storage..


----------



## HugestRiderEver (Apr 18, 2011)

Learn how to wax your own board. It's nothing magical. You'll save money. You'll keep your board in better order because you're forced to get close and personal to check it out. If there's damage, you'll see it. A shop may not tell you. For the same reasons, learn how to sharpen your own edges. You'll need a special tool for that.


----------

